
U.S. Senate Report: Over 400 Prominent Scientists Disputed Man-Made Global Warming Claims in 2007   - gibsonf1
http://epw.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Minority.SenateReport
======
jraines
This just in: global warming debated.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, could we save that for some other site? Any time these get voted up,
they're all about beliefs and have no real exchange of information.

------
timr
When the creationists tried this same kind of foolishness, 856 scientists
named "Steve" signed a petition supporting evolution.

Are the anti-global-warming people really so history-blind as to make the same
political miscalculation?

